# Cannot Renew IP Address "unable to contact your DHCP server"



## Mike1254 (Mar 19, 2013)

I randomly lost Internet connection, and since have not been able to Renew an IP address! It's been P****** me off for a while now, Other people in my household can connect just fine. I've tried numerous things to get my internet back, but continue to be unsuccessful in doing so. here's some info for now. Please help me out! :banghead:


Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Mike>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : miker
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 19:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link DWA-130 Wireless N USB Adapte
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 28-10-7B-B7-65-EC
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.47.38
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::2a10:7bff:feb7:65ec%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : A9-FE-2F-26
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:169.254.47.38%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\Mike>ipconfig /release

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 19:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::2a10:7bff:feb7:65ec%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\Mike>ipconfig /renew

Windows IP Configuration

An error occurred while renewing interface Wireless Network Connection 19 : unab
le to contact your DHCP server. Request has timed out.

C:\Documents and Settings\Mike>


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

A few things

1) Have you tried plugging directly into the back of the router adn tried this instead of wireless just to see if you get an ip and browsing works?

2) Have you ran windows updates lately, mainly before this started?
If you have, you may want to do a system restore of your system
How to restore Windows XP to a previous state

start there, test and let us know what happens


----------



## Mike1254 (Mar 19, 2013)

I've already restored as far back as I could 
And no I haven't tried to do a direct connection.
Something new came up that I wanted to mention though..
I disabled TCP/IP Version 6, and now I get these results..


----------



## Mike1254 (Mar 19, 2013)

But still can't connect, even though WNC says I'm Connected, D-Link says it's Connecting and Key Wait.. This is annoying!


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

The results are the same, not getting an IP

Try the direct connection.

If it works, try hitting the manufacturer of the wireless cards website to see if there is an update


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Mike,

Next time that you get a wireless connection, please post a Xirrus snip by following the guidelines here.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-and-wireless-connectivity-issues-573730.html


----------



## Mike1254 (Mar 19, 2013)

My router is Bell Fibe, if that has any influence on help


----------



## Mike1254 (Mar 19, 2013)

hm, The problems never end for me.. Xirrus says it has encountered a problem and needs to close when I try to open it, I tried Repairing/re-installing it, and restarting my computer!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you tried unplugging the USB Wi-Fi adapter and move it to a different USB Port?


----------



## Mike1254 (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes I have before, and just did right now too.. The USB Port isn't the issue


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Will it be possible for you to try another computer, plug in the USB Wi-Fi adapter in that computer/laptop? Let's see if the issue is the Wi-Fi adapter or not.

Is there a 3rd party utility wireless manager installed or you're using the Windows wireless?

Also, what kind of Security or AV program are you using - McAfee, Norton, etc...?


----------



## Mike1254 (Mar 19, 2013)

I've tried other adapters on my Computer and get the same results, The wireless manager I use is the one that came with my D-Link adapter, I've used windows wireless manager and had the same results. I currently have no firewall installed to my computer, and have tried connecting with windows firewall turned off.
I don't know if it helps to know (or matters) but my router/internet provider is via Bell Fibe; and I also had reset my cellphone to factory settings and have not been able to resolve an IP on my cellphone now as well.. It connects, authenticates, then disconnects ; That's a Samsung Galaxy Ace. I don't want to blame the router, because other computers within the house are connected fine.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

What I also want you to do is try that USB adapter in another computer.


> I've tried other adapters on my Computer and get the same results,


How about this?


> Also, what kind of Security or AV program are you using - McAfee, Norton, etc...?


This doesn't matter at all.


> I don't know if it helps to know (or matters) but my router/internet provider is via Bell Fibe;


----------



## Mike1254 (Mar 19, 2013)

My adapter works fine on my brothers computer, and like I said, I don't have any anti virus/security programs installed on my computer.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

> I don't have any anti virus/security programs installed on my computer.


This might be the issue then....

Download and install Avast Free then run it.

Download and install SuperAntiSpyware Free and run it as well.

Remove all infections found and there's no need to post the logs.


----------



## Mike1254 (Mar 19, 2013)

The programs came up with 1 Trojan which was successfully removed, bad Minecraft download I tried for my little brother. It's off now, though. Rebooted, and still no IP address.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Any P2P programs installed?


----------



## Mike1254 (Mar 19, 2013)

Nope, never used any Peer to Peer.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Please run sfc /scannow:
How to use the scannow sfc tool in Windows XP

Also, chkdsk:
How to perform disk error checking in Windows XP


----------



## Mike1254 (Mar 19, 2013)

I ran both, the sfc took longer because it kept asking for me to put in the Windows disc, although it was already in :|.. any ways, both ran good, and still no IP address


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Can you please try a wired(ethernet) connection to your router please and report back the results.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

In addition....refresh your wireless profile by removing all SSIDs then re-add your own SSID or wireless network with the correct pass-phrase.
http://www.tp-link.us/article/?faqid=186


please try assigning Static IPs, here's a Tutorial.
How to Assign a Static IP Address in XP, Vista, or Windows 7


----------



## Mike1254 (Mar 19, 2013)

I know how to assign a static IP.. but how do I know what to use as IP address/ subnet mask/Default gateway/ and DNS servers?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Download and install AdvancedIPScanner, you'll find out what IPs are assigned in your network and what's not.

If you can access your router settings, in modern routers you should be able to see also what IPs are assigned to each computer.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

If you test for internet connectivity using a wired connection it will give you the default gateway and DNS servers if you run *ipconfig /all *again.

If you get a 169. IP addres using a wired connection this will indicate a general internet connectivity rather than just a wireless issue.


----------

